# Kalender erstellen



## candychica85 (26. November 2007)

Hallo, bin neu hier...kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Kalenderblätter im Photoshop CS2 erstellen kann, also z.B. Januar (als Wasserbild) im Hintergrund und dann im Vordergrund mit dem erstellten bzw. bearbeiteten Foto von mir.

Ich will für meine Family einen mit "Urlaubsbildern" erstellen, d.h. ich füge mich
in bestimmte Hintergründe eines Ortes ein.

Bitte um Antwort...


----------



## Ochsenfrosch (26. November 2007)

Was meinst du genau mit Januar als Wasserbild? Du kannst Ebenen durchsichtig machen. Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## janoc (26. November 2007)

Du meinst wohl "Wasserzeichen", das erreichst du – wie bereits angeschnitten – am einfachsten über die Deckkraft von Ebenen.


----------



## hierbavida (27. November 2007)

oder wurde Wssereffekt erstellen gemeint?
Habe mit Wolken einen HG erzeugt. Mit Filter Ozeanwellen, dann Bewgungsunschärfe, anschließend radialer Weichzeichner und  etwas verblasst.
Freigestellter Kopf als neue Ebene, verzogen geklont (Stempel) mit 35% Deckkraft gespiegelt.
Übergang aus Welle mit weicher Kante kopiert.
Anschließend neutralgraue Ebene (Modus weiches Licht) und mit weiß und schwarz Licht und Schatten gezeichnet.
sh. unten

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

hierbavida


----------

